# Anyone done Jason Blaha's Off Season Strength Program



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently doing the above workout. In my second week 4x10 @70% and finding it very taxing on the back with the amount of reps and sets based on percentages with squat and deadlifts being on the same day.

Just wondered what others thought to the routine and if the altered it slightly?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

never heard of it tbh.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is the link below to the routine

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/jason-blaha-intermediate-strength-program


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

yep its a solid program, 5x10 deadlift and squat will bury you!

few tips

*eat like a madman

*drop all accessory work in the 5x weeks (i personally ran it with no accessory all throughout)

*base your press off of 90% of your true 1RM


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

swole troll said:


> yep its a solid program, 5x10 deadlift and squat will bury you!
> 
> few tips
> 
> ...


 Well I'm on 4x10 and my back was ruined on last set of deadlifts! Managed 7 reps and had to stop, thought I would have made it worse carrying on!

Got no choice but to eat more!! It's making me hungry.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Well I'm on 4x10 and my back was ruined on last set of deadlifts! Managed 7 reps and had to stop, thought I would have made it worse carrying on!
> 
> Got no choice but to eat more!! It's making me hungry.


 im not surprised sounds fvcking hard on your back and cns, personally i think i would try and do squats and deadlifts on seperate days if trying to do high volume on both.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

It's just a basic block program, should see you right if you follow it correctly.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes but I did an Upper/Lower Split using the same %'s.

Pretty standard Linear Periodization, and yes you can modify it despite what overlord Blaha says.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> It's just a basic block program, should see you right if you follow it correctly.


 What sort of block program would you follow? Squats and Deadlifts I find on the same day is very taxing on the back


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> What sort of block program would you follow? Squats and Deadlifts I find on the same day is very taxing on the back


 Never strictly followed one.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Never strictly followed one.


 Thought about following mingsters block training but doing:

squats monday with SLDL as accessory

Tuesday bench

thursday deadlift with front squats accessory

friday bench

That look okay?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Thought about following mingsters block training but doing:
> 
> squats monday with SLDL as accessory
> 
> ...


 It's @Mingster's program, I would ask him, he would more than likely advise you not to f**k with it though and add some read delts and side laterals IMO though.

I know a lot about conjugate training, used it to very good effect for quite a while but if you want advice on block training though the best thing to do is to ask the guys that follow it and have followed it to great success I might add.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Thought about following mingsters block training but doing:
> 
> squats monday with SLDL as accessory
> 
> ...





Quackerz said:


> It's @Mingster's program, I would ask him, he would more than likely advise you not to f**k with it though and add some read delts and side laterals IMO though.
> 
> I know a lot about conjugate training, used it to very good effect for quite a while but if you want advice on block training though the best thing to do is to ask the guys that follow it and have followed it to great success I might add.


 You can do anything tbh, but finding out what suits you as an individual takes time, lots of time and trail and error.

The thing I found is that, once you get to a certain point, I found it impossible to progress all three lifts at the same time, or, for that matter, even two. I need to focus on one lift at a time so that is how I structure my block work. I would do two sessions for my focus lift and one each for the other two lifts. You can still programme in some accessory work but I'm a big believer in the rule that any additional work will reduce the amount of energy you will have to attack the main lifts.

If I was focusing on Squats, and wanted to add in some accessory work I would lay it out something like this...

Monday. Squats at % for that day. 3-4 sets of Romanian or SLDL's.

Tuesday. Bench. Rack lockouts/BB Row 3 sets each.

Thursday. Squats. Box Jumps.

Friday. Deads. GHR.

Thew Monday focus would be at my [email protected]%, [email protected]%, [email protected]%, [email protected]% progression, and the Thursday session would be multiple sets at 60% speedwork.

i would spend around 45 minutes on the main lift on both Tuesday and Friday, with no more than 20 minutes on accessories.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

imo its only really the more advance who are going to run into the problem of not being able to progress all lifts at once

most people should probably not get too hung up on that as @Mingster is an advanced lifter from what ive read and for most of the people out there you will be able to bring up all your major barbell movements at a time

it is true though that the progression tends to be

Beginner -

able to bring up all 3 lifts every session

can usually make progress even whilst in a calorie deficit

intermediate -

able to bring up all 3 lifts usually on a weekly basis with the start of the week prepping the progression coming at the end of it

potential to make slow progress in the earlier stages of a calorie deficit

late intermediate -

able to bring up all 3 lifts but at slower rate than an early intermediate, usually a periodized program that increases on reps for 2-4 week blocks before increasing the weight

can avoid regression during the earlier stages of a calorie deficit

advanced -

as mingster pointed out above, slow progression with specific focus needing to be placed on each lift with the goal of simply maintaining the others rather than progressing

strength and size will usually regress during any kind of prolonged calorie deficit


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

swole troll said:


> tbf its only really the more advance who are going to run into the problem of not being able to progress all lifts at once
> 
> most people should probably not get too hung up on that as @Mingster is an advanced lifter from what ive read and for most of the people out there you will be able to bring up all your major barbell movements at a time
> 
> ...


 Whilst I agree with everything you have said I do have a few cautionary words.

Whilst beginners and intermediates can progress all 3 lifts simultaneously to some extent I've seen from first hand experience that many do not. This is down to their environment for lifting. Most beginners and intermediates - and they may never progress to the advanced stage because of this - simply do not have the foundations in place to progress in all 3 lifts.

The programme, the diet, the technique, the motivation, the rest periods and the discipline all have to be in place in order to succeed.

My advice to any beginning powerlifter would be to join a club. The environment of being surrounded by like minded individuals, with coaching, motivation and advice on tap, will give you success in the sport way more than any other single factor ime.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Whilst I agree with everything you have said I do have a few cautionary words.
> 
> Whilst beginners and intermediates can progress all 3 lifts simultaneously to some extent I've seen from first hand experience that many do not. This is down to their environment for lifting. Most beginners and intermediates - and they may never progress to the advanced stage because of this - simply do not have the foundations in place to progress in all 3 lifts.
> 
> ...


 I would tend to agree, my Bench being a prime example of this, it has only started to progress the past year, and it was all down to technical faults.


----------

